# Shot the SP101 a few times.



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

I got out the other day with the new to me (lightly used) SP 3". I am already in love with the little thing. I was pleasently surprised with the point of impact. I nave know what to expect with fixed sight revolvers. I was shooting 142gr Fiocchi 357 mags offhand. Not at all hard on the hand, and was a pleasure for these short fingers of mine. I like handguns that I can reach the bang switch on. Anyhow, here are the results.








These were fired with a P.O.A. being the bottom tip of the diamond. SA off hand. Yeah I know. I jerked that first one. Hey it was the first shot from a sawed off 357,give an old dude a break.:mrgreen:








This target was DA offhand aiming center of the diamond,more or less. These eyes lie to me sometimes. I think I will keep her. Now I need some assorted ammo to try in her. Some Cor Bon or Gold Dot would be nice. Anybody shoot Black Hills in their 357? I see them in Cabelas Shooting Catalog. Any good?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Those targets look pretty darn good to me, especially with a new-to-you handgun. :smt023

I've shot Gold Dots and (many years ago) Black Hills loads through various .357s with no problems. My preferred load over the last few decades has been the old Federal Classic .357 125 grain JHP load. Nothing fancy, but it was easy to find and relatively inexpensive, so I could afford to shoot some on a regular basis to stay in practice. 

Personally, I'd feel well-armed with any modern non-trick-bullet, light-to-medium-weight .357 load nowadays, and I'd let availability and point-of-impact in my fixed-sight gun be the deciding factors in choosing between them. 

Enjoy that new blaster!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That's some very good DA shooting with a 3" barrel at 15 yards. I would choose any hollow point ammo that could reproduce that POI, get a speedloader or two, and consider myself very well armed.


----------



## R.J.Adams (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey thanks guys. That's some of my better DA shooting. I do practice DA at least half of the time on the range. I guess being in the peace officer biz, I feel obligated to. Don't like it much though. I have a 3" 29 that is going to the smithy this fall for a trigger job. I considered taking this one along for a lap and springs, but might reconsider in light of how it shot for me. I hope to pick up a box of Hydra Shocks this weekend to run through her.I'll post up if it goes well.


----------

